# Looks like a new Washington State Record Bull Elk



## Fish Bear (Sep 20, 2008)

http://hunting-washington.com/smf/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=11559.0;attach=12974;image

This is a bid only Governors tag.  Guy bid 65,000.00.  I know the area he was hunting in, it is known for big bulls. It green scores 449 and will net 436.

On a side note, I am heading out west for an elk hunting trip first of November, due to my bosses giving me a plane ticket instead of a bonus that I would be taxed on.  

The bull elk in Western Washington state are trembling now!


----------



## Nitro (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a Monster. I am headed there Monday for work.....

One of the fellas in my office drew a ML tag for the Walnut Creek area near Yakima......they have seen some whoppers this week.

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Fish Bear (Sep 20, 2008)

Have fun out there working, it is finally cooling off.

Yakima is a great elk area.  I have seen some monster bulls in that area...  Hanford is another great place for elk.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Sep 20, 2008)

that thing is enormous.... i would not know what to do if a saw one that size....


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 22, 2008)

Fish bear...... Hanford has some huge elk in it... Too bad you can't hunt the reserve...  As far as elk go, WA has finally started putting out some huge elk now that they have changed the regs. The branched antler tag's have really been paying huge dividends for the guys who can draw tags.   The elk above is a monster, and the blue mts put out some huge elk... However, id much rather hunt Yakima or Ellensburg (where I went to college and drank way too much beer).  My uncle shot a 330 class bull right above my school.  Now the lucky son of gun drew a tag this year for the same unit.  He should have no problem killing a bigger bull then the 330 that he has on his wall.. .....   BTW.. Fish bear.. Where are you going to hunt in W. WA???  Rosevelt hunting is a lot different then the east side.. My dad killed 12 elk in 12 years hunting the Willipa hills..  But now that area is overhunted and the quality of elk has gone down hill....  Im gonna start putting in for a branched antler tag for E. WA next year... I know the mts around Ellensburg and Yakima like the back of my hand (way to many hours snowmobiling around there) and on of my good friends has a cabin up Reecer Creek north of E-Burg.  I'm also gonna start putting in for a moose tag... Hopefully I can get one of those by the time I hit 60.....  Only 28 years to go.. woohoo.... haha

btw.... I happen to know where a HUGE 7 point is living... It tags along with a monster 6 point....  If anyone can pronounce Cle Elum properly Ill tell you where they are.... haha

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 23, 2008)

that is a monster for sure! good luck with your elk hunt and get a big un!


----------



## TimR (Sep 26, 2008)

wow.....

is it just me or does that dude look like Uncle Ted?


----------



## hevishot (Sep 26, 2008)

just you


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Sep 26, 2008)

What a great bull.........

That is a true definition of the term,  "pi$$cutter"  !!!

Congrats to the fortunate gunner.


----------



## Fish Bear (Sep 28, 2008)

Jetjockey,

Yes, the branched antler only for bull elk is a great idea, and has worked well in Washington.  We see huge Roosevelt bulls every year, just not close enough to shoot.

We are going to be hunting the Winston unit, North of Castle Rock.  It is Weyerhauser land, so we can drive in on the weekends, but have to hike in during the week, when they are logging.  It is a 4 mile hike each way, to our hunting spots from the gate.  The Winston unit is right next to the Margaret unit, that is a draw only trophy bull unit, so a lot of the elk go back and forth.



> btw.... I happen to know where a HUGE 7 point is living... It tags along with a monster 6 point.... If anyone can pronounce Cle Elum properly Ill tell you where they are.... haha



It is pronounced Cle Elum.  Duh!  Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.

By the way, my brother went to Montana on a guided bugle rifle hunt.  Got his first big bull, a 6x6.


----------

